# Advice for shark fishing?



## LLM_Angler33 (Dec 26, 2012)

I tried shark fishing for the first time yesterday. due to poor surf conditions we were only able to kayak baits out 175-200 yards. we were using whiting and mullet that we caught in the surf. the way we hooked them was just through the head on 10/0 and 20/0 hooks. Is there a certain way to hook baits for shark fishing? or a certain distance out the baits have to be? any advice would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## jimj100 (Dec 1, 2012)

Sounds like you've got the idea. Some people thread hooks to rig, some just use a circle hook through the nose, no matter how big the bait. a whiting or mullet is no problem just hooking thru the nose. TXsharkfishing.com has a nice tutorial on rigging baits, especially threading. 
For distance of drop, you want to be in the guts for sure, not on top of a bar. If 175 yds is in a nice gut, then that's a great spot. if it's right on top of a shallow sand bar, then not so much. 
A nice spread is preferable. a bait over every sand bar is ideal. Of course, if you only have 300 yards of line, you are limited. What kind of gear are running out?


----------



## LLM_Angler33 (Dec 26, 2012)

The gear i am using is a Penn 9/0 on a 7ft Daiwa Beefstick I have about 670 yards of 60 pound mono on the reel. Also i have a penn spinfisher with 450 yards of braid on a 10ft surf rod. Thank you for your advice.


----------



## Dovehunter132 (Sep 15, 2014)

I would put 600 yrds 80lb braid on your 9/0 then have either a 100lb or 80 lb mono topshot which would give you 300-400 yrds of mono depending on which pound test you go with then when you yak your bait out run it out until you hit braid and let the braid go out 50-100 yrds so when you drop your bait you can reel in the slack and have your line tight and still have your braid out of the water and if you get a big fish you have still have 600 yrds of braid to fight with. That would give you an awesome beginning setup. Good luck!


----------



## Greatwhite (Mar 28, 2011)

Id be willing to bet money that as a novice you can catch just as many fish with casting long rods as you can beating yourself up in a yak trying to get out in rough water.


----------



## Greatwhite (Mar 28, 2011)

LLM_Angler33 said:


> The gear i am using is a Penn 9/0 on a 7ft Daiwa Beefstick I have about 670 yards of 60 pound mono on the reel. Also i have a penn spinfisher with 450 yards of braid on a 10ft surf rod. Thank you for your advice.


This setup is fine if you're just starting out. dont worry about distance you are paddling out. worry about dropping baits on the backside of bars. Depending on where you are fishing, even a bait on the backside of the third bar will still leave you enough line to stop MOST sharks that pick up the bait.


----------



## LLM_Angler33 (Dec 26, 2012)

I am fishing out of south padre island and so is it important on the area of the gut we drop baits in? or as long as it is in a gut i am fine?


----------



## bingorocks (Oct 30, 2014)

Get after it.


----------



## cabrego (Apr 24, 2015)

I fish out of SPI all the time, where do you go?


----------



## justletmein (Feb 11, 2006)

LLM_Angler33 said:


> I am fishing out of south padre island and so is it important on the area of the gut we drop baits in? or as long as it is in a gut i am fine?


Frontside and backside of the sandbar. I usually try not to drop anything in the middle of a gut.


----------



## kaivon14 (Jan 31, 2007)

SLP full of sharks I usually get 15+ runs a day on 2 rods


----------



## LLM_Angler33 (Dec 26, 2012)

Just an update to my post we were finally successful on one of our trips and caught our first shark. It was a 5 ft black tip shark that my buddy reeled in. We tagged and released it in great condition.


----------



## 535 (May 23, 2004)

way to go!


----------



## jimj100 (Dec 1, 2012)

ain't nuthin like it!


----------



## zthomas18 (Dec 1, 2008)

Nice!! Where is that at?


----------



## LLM_Angler33 (Dec 26, 2012)

It I was little bit passed mile 6 on south padre island.


----------

